# Hatchling with bleeding yolk sac



## Julie M (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi everyone, I need some help please from the experts. I have one of this year's baby Hermanns hatch with a large yolk sac, about quarter of plastron. I followed previous posts and did as described, Vaseline, small cup, moist tissue and back into incubator (hope I got that bit right). Anyway, somehow he has broken the sac and a very, very small amount of blood can be seen on the tissue paper. He has been in the incubator for three days since hatch and now I don't know what to do. I can see through the window he is still breathing, the tissue paper is still moist and it has a very, very small patch of pink staining under him. I can't see the size of the yolk. Does old blood turn brown in the humid temperature of the incubator - could it be old blood? Or is he slowly bleeding to death. Should I leave him alone for a bit longer? Take him out and bathe his underneath in weak Betadine? Please help.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 14, 2016)

Put him back into the bator' into a separate container. Take some moss and make a simple impression into it...place baby back in and leave him alone....Keep humid= He will be alright.


----------



## Julie M (Aug 14, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> Put him back into the bator' into a separate container. Take some moss and make a simple impression into it...place baby back in and leave him alone....Keep humid= He will be alright.


Thank you so much, I will do justt


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2016)

Julie M said:


> Hi everyone, I need some help please from the experts. I have one of this year's baby Hermanns hatch with a large yolk sac, about quarter of plastron. I followed previous posts and did as described, Vaseline, small cup, moist tissue and back into incubator (hope I got that bit right). Anyway, somehow he has broken the sac and a very, very small amount of blood can be seen on the tissue paper. He has been in the incubator for three days since hatch and now I don't know what to do. I can see through the window he is still breathing, the tissue paper is still moist and it has a very, very small patch of pink staining under him. I can't see the size of the yolk. Does old blood turn brown in the humid temperature of the incubator - could it be old blood? Or is he slowly bleeding to death. Should I leave him alone for a bit longer? Take him out and bathe his underneath in weak Betadine? Please help.



How about seeing a vet? Better be safe than sorry. Any pics?

And a very warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## Julie M (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank you for the warm welcome, it's so good to have advice available when you're flapping about in a panic. I have taken him out of the incubator, given him a little soak in warm boiled water and put him in the moss nest as advised and into my second hovabator I've just finished hatching a couple of ducks in. I don't want to keep lifting the lid on the incubator with tortoise eggs still in. His yolk sac is pretty ugly, red with little veins but not quite so puffed up more squashed to the side now. To be honest I thought it perhaps was his insides on the outside!! I think it's not bleeding now (fingers crossed). Not sure how long he stays in there and if I literally rinse and repeat tomorrow or leave him be. 
I will try and take some pictures next time I take the little chap out and he is little, like a little marble although he looks all finished off with long nails. The two others from the same clutch that hatched at the same time, three days ago, were much bigger and the're out in the sun for a little while today! It makes me wonder what went wrong with this one. I do hope he makes it.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 14, 2016)

Julie M said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, it's so good to have advice available when you're flapping about in a panic. I have taken him out of the incubator, given him a little soak in warm boiled water and put him in the moss nest as advised and into my second hovabator I've just finished hatching a couple of ducks in. I don't want to keep lifting the lid on the incubator with tortoise eggs still in. His yolk sac is pretty ugly, red with little veins but not quite so puffed up more squashed to the side now. To be honest I thought it perhaps was his insides on the outside!! I think it's not bleeding now (fingers crossed). Not sure how long he stays in there and if I literally rinse and repeat tomorrow or leave him be.
> I will try and take some pictures next time I take the little chap out and he is little, like a little marble although he looks all finished off with long nails. The two others from the same clutch that hatched at the same time, three days ago, were much bigger and their out in the sun for a little while today! It makes me wonder what went wrong with this one. I do hope he makes it.


Don't panic, don't worry, though I do know that words are easy. Please keep in mind that you can get help here.


----------



## Julie M (Aug 16, 2016)

Sadly he didn't make it. He looked much better yesterday with just the remains of the yolk sac to the side attached to the shell by a thin thread. The shell was nearly closed and I thought the remainder would slowly dry up. I've never had a hatchling with this problem only little tiny yolk sacs which seem to go within a day or two. The other hatchlings from the same clutch look really good and came out with no sac left at all. My humidity was on the high side 80/83 but I couldn't get it to come down much, this summer has been humid. I had a lot of eggs this year so they were all close together in the tubs, maybe I should take out the 'nearly out of shell ones' to keep them away from the others.
Sorry, rambling on but it is surprising how upsetting it is to bury a perfectly formed hatchling.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 16, 2016)

Julie M said:


> Sadly he didn't make it. He looked much better yesterday with just the remains of the yolk sac to the side attached to the shell by a thin thread. The shell was nearly closed and I thought the remainder would slowly dry up. I've never had a hatchling with this problem only little tiny yolk sacs which seem to go within a day or two. The other hatchlings from the same clutch look really good and came out with no sac left at all. My humidity was on the high side 80/83 but I couldn't get it to come down much, this summer has been humid. I had a lot of eggs this year so they were all close together in the tubs, maybe I should take out the 'nearly out of shell ones' to keep them away from the others.
> Sorry, rambling on but it is surprising how upsetting it is to bury a perfectly formed hatchling.



Terribly sorry to hear about your loss. 

Please accept my sincere condolences.

(If you need to "talk" I am all *listening* *ears*. Just PM me).


----------



## Thevangang (Aug 21, 2016)

A www! I am new to this group and just read your egg story.... I just wanted to tell you that I am sorry that this lil one did not make it and send you some cyber hugs.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 21, 2016)

Very upsetting.
So sorry for your loss.
Condolences.


----------



## Julie M (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you everyone, I have learnt something - be prepared. I now keep a little plastic tub with superglue, new skin, egg cup with paper towel circle/nest thing to support yolk sack and the sphagnum moss. Mainly because I know I'll panic again. I think he might have made it if I had been ready. Anyway thanks again for the help. I know we are all a bit crazy for our tortoises. 
I wanted to post a picture of the little tortoise and his yolk sac and also a picture of his siblings to end on a happier note. BUT HOW? I have no idea how to get the pictures on the site, if anyone can help me please.


----------



## Julie M (Aug 22, 2016)

Hope this picture upload works, really sorry if it doesn't. The babies are in the tub (one is from another clutch) and you should be able to see one from last year and one from the year before behind them. That's just their night time cage, they live outside during the day. I do envy all you folks that live in sunny places, I live in good old soggy England.


----------

